# gauge pod



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

looking for a mounting option for my boost gauge... any out there?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: gauge pod (DannyGangstaGTi)*

Danny
I've seen someone make a custom one that fit in the left corner of the windshield, but I have not seen a commercial version of this. I am planning to do one there myself. The pillar is out as I have an airbag in there. Do a search for custom gauge pod.
Sorry the info is so vague.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: gauge pod (Massboykie)*

hum.. i was looking at ecs's site and noticed that the vent kit for the b6 a4s look like they would fit the b5 a6s. any thoughts?










_Modified by DannyGangstaGTi at 9:51 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

It will NOT fit. The vent in our cars are more shallow than the A4 which means the gauge will stick out. I've already discussed this with AWE tuning, who makes a killer vent gauge kit for the S4.
I've also tried looking for a steering column mounted pod. Nothing available for our cars. There have been a few guys running digital gauges so there is that option if you like.


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

i heard from a company in canada (forget the name) that the vw mk4 column pods would work... picked one up from from a friend and what do ya it know... it works! ill post a pic up later today just to illustrate


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (DannyGangstaGTi)*

ok, next question and i already tried looking for it. what line can i tee off of to run a line back to my boost gauge. think i read someplace i could use the fpr line but im kinda wary of that...


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't use the FPR vac line. If something was to happen (loose connection, split hose, etc) you'll have issues with fuel. Its a better idea to use the vac line off the DVs.
Please post more info about the pod you used.


----------



## Four Ring Circus (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (DannyGangstaGTi)*

No column pod- unless you want to implant the guage in your skull during airbag deployment.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Four Ring Circus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Four Ring Circus* »_No column pod- unless you want to implant the guage in your skull during airbag deployment.









Are you referring to the A-pillar or steering column? A-pillar mount would be fine as long as the gauge sits low. Take a look at the air bag placement....its up fairly high in the A-pillar.


----------

